# bootsplash.. perchè non ce la faccio mai!!!HELP

## ArtX

ciao a tutti

ho un portatile acer aspire 5672, centrino core duo e ati x1400.

ho compilato il kernel 2.6.19 con la patch beyond2 utilizzzando il vecchio config che avevo e funziona perfettamente tutto, a cui ho aggiunto il supporto al fbsplash.

seguendo alcune guide ho installato i pacchetti splashutils splash-themes-gentoo splash-themes-livecd

sul kernel ho messo il driver vesa-tng con le opzioni 

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800-32@60"

anche se non sono sicuro che sia corretto.

poi con questi due comandi ho creato l'initrd:

splash_geninitramfs livecd-2006.1 -r 1280x768 -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x768 -v

mettendo 768 perchè con 800 non ce ne sono.

e poi ho modificato grub

```
title  Gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.6.19-beyond2 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 video=vesafb-tng:1280x800-32@60,mtrr,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x768
```

naturalmente non mi parte il kernel, anche se senza le opzioni per il framabuffer mi partiva anche con la console alla giusta risoluzione ma mi dava un kernel panic perchè non trova la root o per altro.

io nel config ho messo il supporot a initrd ma quando l'ho compilato ho dato, make & make modules_install & make install visto che non ho la boot in una partizione distinta.

qualcuno saprebbe dirmi de ho dimenticato qualcosa e magari farmi almeno una scaletta sulle cose da fare.

per sicurezza vi posto tutto il mio config, anche se è scomodo...

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SWAP_PREFETCH=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_M386=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=4

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_BUG=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEFAULT_RESUME2=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SHARED=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_INITRD=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_BUILTIN=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_BUILTIN_BANIAS=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_BUILTIN_DOTHAN=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_BUILTIN_SONOMA=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_POLL_EVENT_MODE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_LLC2=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_MTD=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG_VERBOSE=0

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=y

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=y

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_FTL=y

CONFIG_NFTL=y

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=y

CONFIG_RFD_FTL=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=y

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=y

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=800

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800-32@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID_MOUSE_POLLING_INTERVAL=10

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=m

CONFIG_REISER4_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_DYN_PAGEFLAGS=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

grazie in anticipoLast edited by ArtX on Sat Dec 30, 2006 12:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

Direi che è fondamentale che tu riduca le dimensioni del tuo post, editalo usando il comando che ho nella firma per rimuovere i commenti ...

----------

## ArtX

ops

----------

## codadilupo

se pensi che mi mettero' a leggere tutto il tuo config hai creduto troppo all'atmosfera natalizia  :Wink: 

Ad ogni modo, se non ti trova la root puo' essere che:

- tu abbia seccato il grub.conf

- ti sia dimenticato il supporto al fs della tua /boot nel kernel

altro non mi vioene in mente, al momento. Il mio consgilio, cmq, in questi casi, e di usare genkernel, e solo dopo aver avuto un sistema che sta in piedi, andare a rifinire il config di genkernel rimuovendo il soverchio

Coda

----------

## ArtX

io penso più a problemi di grub perchè mi dice qualcosa sulle option boot.

il kenrle è configurato perfettamente per partire senza initrd.

come faccio a mettere il .config postato sopra dentro un apiccola finesrtatra scorrevole visto che è troppoincasinato?

----------

## skypjack

Credo che sia più semplice del previsto, se ho letto bene.

Anche se usi vesafb-ng, la direttiva è video=vesafb[tutto-il-resto] e non video=vesafb-ng[tutto-il-resto] .

Prova e facci sapere...

----------

## ArtX

ok, però ho un piccolo problemino.

il kernel al boot mi da kernel panic  :Evil or Very Mad: 

non capisco, ho usto il config del kernel 2.6.18.gentoo e lo adattato al 2.6.19-beyond visto che cambiava la posizione dei driver sata etc..

però al boot mi da un errore simile a QUESTO:

error vfs, unknow-device (hd8,3)  :Question:  check root= options

bootando con grub questi:

```
title=Gentoo GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.19-beyond2

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-beyond2

e ho provato anche:

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.19-beyond2

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-beyond2 root=/dev/sda3 ro

```

ma perchè se gli dico hd0,2 mi va in hd8,3? è ubriaco!!!

HELP!!!!!!!!!

----------

## ArtX

ho combinato a fare partire il kernel però ora mi da solo frame buffer fino a 1024x768.

ecco il mio proc

```

$ cat /proc/fb0/modes

640x400-8

640x480-8

800x600-8

1024x768-8

640x480-15

640x480-16

640x480-32

800x600-15

800x600-16

800x600-32

1024x768-15

1024x768-16

1024x768-32

320x200-15

320x200-16

320x200-32

320x200-32

320x240-8

320x240-15

320x240-16

320x240-32

512x384-8

512x384-15

512x384-16

512x384-32

640x350-8

640x350-15

640x350-16

640x350-32

640x400-8

640x400-15

640x400-16

640x400-32

720x400-8

720x400-15

720x400-16

720x400-32

640x480-32

800x600-32

1024x768-32

640x400-8

640x400-15

640x400-16

640x400-32

```

nel kernel ho messo come da guida 1280x800-32@60 ho provato anche aggiungendo il radeonfb ma il risultato è lo stesso.

vi prego help

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao !

anche io ho fatto come te... tutto preciso con risoluzione 1280x768...

ed ecco cosa dice in fase di boot.

----------

## ArtX

anche a me dice che non riesce a trovare il 1024x76.cfg perchè quel tema ha solo il 1280x800.cfg.

io non ci capisco na sega.

speriamo che qualcuno ci illumini

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! ma chi gliel'ha detto di cercare il 1024x768???? NON lo voglio!!!!

L'ho pure specificata nel comando di generazione dell'initrd la risoluzione... cosa c'entra il file 1024x768.cfg ????

----------

## skypjack

Per quanto ricavai io a suo tempo (leggi: prima di accontentarmi) vesafb-tng non va, per come è progettato attualmente, oltre il 1024x768, se non sbaglio, o ad ogni modo non contemple il 1280x800 come volevo io quindi mi bastava sapere questo.

Nella doc del kernel trovi tutto ciò che desideri sapere... L'hai letta?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Per quanto ricavai io a suo tempo (leggi: prima di accontentarmi) vesafb-tng non va, per come è progettato attualmente, oltre il 1024x768, se non sbaglio, o ad ogni modo non contemple il 1280x800 come volevo io quindi mi bastava sapere questo.
> 
> Nella doc del kernel trovi tutto ciò che desideri sapere... L'hai letta?

 

Woow! e quindi? il sistema rimane così o è meglio togliere vesafb-tng lasciando solo vesafb?

No non l'avevo letta la documentazione. Forse se l'avessi fatto non avrei posto la domanda.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ArtX

il kernel va a trovare il 1024.. perchè è la max ris disponibile e si aspetta il relativo cfg.

dunque il vesa-tng non è quello che ci serve.

domanda: allora dobbiamo usare il vesa normale? va abilitato comunque il radeonfb? basterebbe solo il radeonfb?

se possibile vorrei ricompilare il kernel ancora una sola volta. 

grazie a tutti

----------

## skypjack

Ripeto: io uso vesafb-tng perchè ho una intel e l'intel fb non è granche, dal mio punto di vista.

Vesafb-tng, come credo anche vesafb, non supportano il 1280x800 e quindi mi accontento del 1024x768, non nativo e un pò sgranellato ma tanto si tratta solo di avere un bello sfondo su fb all'avio e niente più!

Vedete la documentazione relativa al vostro modulo e saprete tutto...Motli supportano ampia gamma di risoluzioni, non saprei indicarvi quali però...

Buona lettura!!

----------

## ArtX

oggi mi do ai vari tentativi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! Grande!

poi facci sapere.. In caso tolgo subito vesafb-tng !!!!

----------

## ArtX

scusa ma oggi non sono riuscito, è venuto un amico e abbiamo fatto una mega lan in 4 a quake3.

inutuile dire il vincitore  :Very Happy:  .

comuque entro domani dovrei riuscire a provare, alla fine basta provare due volte,

una solo con vesa e una solo con radeonfb, visto che con  vesa-tng non funzia a entrambi, già che ci sono metto anche il raiser4  :Very Happy:  , comunque meglio che apra un'altra discussione  :Cool: 

ciao

----------

